# Too many Questions?



## dandan22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm new here and I was wondering if someone out there would be able to help me. I was wondering what steroid would be best for me with what I'm wanting to get out of it. I'm 20 6'3" and barely 160 lbs. I want to play college ball at the D1 level but the only thing thats holding me back is my size and strength. So my ? for everyone is what would you recommend I take to get the best strength gains without getting real bulky. I heard Anavar would be good but I would like further opinions. Please and thanx


----------



## minilh (Jan 13, 2009)

My opinion is to train naturaly and dont touch droids. If you are just starting out, how do you know that you cant achieve good gains without touching the juice


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

squats deads and bench matey.

lots of protein and a nice clean diet.

stick to that for at least 6 months before you think of anything else...


----------



## dandan22 (Feb 3, 2009)

See and thats where I'm Stumped. I was taking in creatine, protein, and everything like crazy liftin 5 days a week, and in around an 6 month period, I had nothin to show for it. My bench increased by a meer 10 lbs. Another thing is that I was told to load up on carbs since I'm so skinny and I eat more than anyone I know. I'm always hungry and I just can't gain any weight.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i looked like bruce lee training with a high frequency...

ive trained 2x a week for the last 4 or so years..

rest grows muscle.

odd that youve still a massive appetite.

you do want to increase carbs but not so you get fat.

post up your training routine mate


----------



## dandan22 (Feb 3, 2009)

k. thanks. I'm just extremely anxious for results because I want to be competetive once I'm playing college level ball, and I've heard so many different ways to build lean muscle fast that I don't know what to do any more. I've still got much thinking to do but if you were to recommend something to start, what would it be. I heard tren is great but it kills your endurance so that a no go and I also heard that Trenbolone, and anavar would probablly be the best for me???


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol no mate.

you should be able to make fantastic gains in your first 6 months and doing gear wouldnt help.

you`ve also been told a terrible combo,plus tren is one of the the harshest for sides.

dianobol, or test e singly or done together....is the classic first cycle.

and i`m not saying it to be a safety conscious asshole,but youre wasting your time till you can gain without it.

plus PCT

did youre "mate" mention pct?

nice mate...

i` do some reading up mate and make youre own decsions :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

post your routine up


----------



## dandan22 (Feb 3, 2009)

basically I focus on specific muscle groups on certain days. Mon. I do back and bicept workouts. Tuesdays I work on chest and tricepts. Wed. I work on my legs. Thurs. I go hard on cardio and abs. I rest friday, sat, and sun. Then start back up on monday. This was my most recent workout plan. I believe it helped my muscle endurance greatly, it just didn't do anything for size and it only had a minimal effect on my strength. Any pointers?


----------



## dandan22 (Feb 3, 2009)

The workout I enjoyed the most was pullups cuz in highschool I could get like two, and that is one thing that greatly improved over this time. I was able to do reps up to 15


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

I think the point Cal is making is that you woudn't get the best of the course until you've figured out how to train naturally, the steroids won't be a magic fix that will make you become massive! There is soooo much stuff to learn about training natty and so many theories on achieving the best results, I would just do loads of research, have a year or so of training and learning and see where you are then. I can imagine that theres mega pressure playing college sports and I imagine alot of young atheletes are quick to hit the juice, I just think that of you are going to Juice, you'll get the best out of your cycle if ur armed with as much as possible in the way of training knowledge AND experiance and good dietry knowledge. Stick around the forum mate, there is a shed load to read and loads of people to bounce ideas off. Good luck!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dude-post youre routine up please.

whats youre idea of training legs?

are you squatting?doing deads?focussing on compound exercises as the core of youre workouts?

what do you call eating lots?

post it all up mate if you want to get it right....


----------

